# SPS Kommunikationsschicht PLCCom S7 jetzt auch für Java verfügbar



## Indi.An-er (3 Dezember 2009)

Ab heute wurde die PLCCom S7-Serie für eine weitere Entwicklungsplattform erweitert.

Zusätzlich zur .Net-Library steht eine Java-Version zum Download zur Verfügung. Bei „PLCCom S7 Java“ handelt sich um eine reine Java Library zum Zugriff auf Adressbereiche von Siemens S7 oder kompatiblen SPS-Steuerungen. Durch die konsequente Umsetzung in reinem Java-Code ist die Library absolut plattformunabhängig und funktioniert unter Windows ebenso wie unter Linux oder Mac, auch mit 32 oder 64-Bit-Anwendungen, ohne dass der Code geändert werden muss.

Beide Versionen besitzen den gleichen Funktionsumfang und sind - soweit es die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen erlauben - zueinander Befehlskompatibel. 

Mit im Auslieferungsbundel befinden sich umfangreiche Programmierbeispiele sowie eine Onlinehilfe im MSDN-Style für die .NET Version sowie ein Javadoc für die Java-Variante.

So wie Sie es von der .Net-Version kennen, stellen wir auch bei der Java-Variante eine freie Personal Edition für den nicht gewerblichen und nicht kommerziellen Bereich mit leicht begrenztem Leistungsumfang zur Verfügung.

Für den gewerblichen und kommerziellen Einsatz bieten wir Ihnen natürlich weiterhin die Vollversionen „PLCCom S7 Professional Edition“ für NET und Java an, welche den kompletten Leistungsumfang besitzt, in der Anzahl Runtimes nicht beschränkt ist sowie eine 12-monatige Service Subscription beinhaltet.

Zeitgleich wurden beide Versionen mit zusätzlichem Funktionsumfang ausgestattet.
Die neue Version 2.6 bietet zusätzlich Funktionalitäten (je nach CPU-Typ) z.B.


Lesen und Schreiben von DATE_and_TIME Werten,
Starten und Stoppen der CPU
interne SPS-Zeit lesen und schreiben,
Auslesen von Seriennummer, Firmwareversion,,
Auslesen des CPU-Modus (RUN,STOP,etc),
Ausgeben des LED-Zustandes
Gerne können Sie sich auch eine 30-Tage Testversion incl. Testbeispiele herunterladen und ausführlich testen.
Wir freuen uns auch über ein eventuelles Feedback.


----------

